# North Wales - where to go?



## Little Miss Chatterbox (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi all

We are looking to privately fund Icsy - having previously had successful NHS treatment in Liverpool Womens, just wondering whether to go back there again this time or has anyone been anywhere else that's not too far from north wales?

thanks 

Chatty


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi, there's Chester or Shrewsbury, we've been under Shrewsbury since 2012 and they are amazing with fab stats, maybe have a look at their websites then maybe a visit? Shrewsbury are moving over June/July and starting treatments again in their new place from August hope this helps xx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

I’m having treatment at the IVI in the countess if Chester hospital. Just started first cycle - no complaints so far!

Xx


----------

